# This is about Colin and It's not good guys.



## sachem allison

Hello, guys
ever since the donations for Colin, he disappeared. I talked to him once or twice after. Colin was living in a shelter and trying to get his liife together. He had an interview that was going real well and he was excited. Sandy hit and I lost all communication with him. A couple of weeks ago Paul asked me if I had heard from Colin and I said I hadn't. I sent him some emails wishing him a Happy New Year and Merry Christmas but, no reply came. Yesterday I sent him another email and today I got an answer. It isn't good guys. when I find out more I'll let you know. here are the emails. they can explain things better. 

On Jan 16, 2013, at 2:26 AM, Sachem Allison <[email protected]> wrote:

Colin

you alive? I know the holidays sucked. you doin alright? People keep calling me to see how you are doing especially, Paul. You need to pull your head out of your butt and say hello to the guys on the forum. They need to know if you are okay. They worry about you. I hope all is well, brother. Have a great New year.
son


-----Original Message-----
From: Colin Mckaharay <[email protected]>
To: Sachem Allison <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, Jan 16, 2013 11:40 am
Subject: Re: you alive



Hi I'm Dafydd Colin's Brother :
He's still alive but Colin got hurt during the hurricane and is still in the hospital. I was coming back and forth between NY and PA were I live but we just moved him down to Florida so he would be closer to his mom. Colin's divorce never got finalized and his ex-wife is now siting on the paperwork and is making things kind of hard on us (me and the rest of his family). I'm assuming you know the story as you have his personal email and not business or eBay one, but just incase you don't. His wife left him last summer and filed for divorce. He singed all the paperwork and it was submitted but all this happened before he got served with the final papers so she is still next of kin. She is taking the high road because Colin hasn't been close with us for years, but we are still his family. I tried to contact everyone I could by going threw his address book but it's a mess so you might have got missed, sorry. I guess I'm kind of rambling, sorry I do that. Anyway I'm adding your email address to the list that I update family and friends with so you will be kept up to date from now on. Who is Paul so I can add him as well?
Thank you again
Dafydd


Hello, Dafydd

I am actually a member of the Kitchen Knife Forums. Paul is a member here on the forum and a friend of Colins also.We are all friends of Colin and are aware of his business and wife situation. There has been alot of concern and curiosity about his whereabouts and well being. I'm sorry to hear that he was hurt in the storm. Is he going too pull through? No loss of limbs or anything? I know he's a pain in the ass and quite opinionated so, are the rest of us. He's one of us though. Hang in there. It will work out in the end. If there is anything we can do on our end let us know. If you are able give him my well wishes.


----------



## Mike9

**** - that's a drag. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## brainsausage

I was just wondering yesterday how he was doing, I saw Butch's donation Knife thread and it got me thinking. I was gonna start a thread at some point to ask if anyone had heard how he was faring. This sucks...


----------



## Zwiefel

That sucks. Please let us know if there are updates or we can help.


----------



## ThEoRy

Very strange this should come up. I was just wondering the same thing earlier today and checked Colin's ebay account and it turns out he has a few items listed for sale. One of them is some horse hide and the other is an itou gyuto. The itou has an abalone handle and the bidding starts at 500. This is a good cause to help Colin and a chance to grab a nice itou at the same time. 

If I had the money for it I would help out but I hope someone else can step in.


----------



## DeepCSweede

ThEoRy said:


> Very strange this should come up. I was just wondering the same thing earlier today and checked Colin's ebay account and it turns out he has a few items listed for sale. One of them is some horse hide and the other is an itou gyuto. The itou has an abalone handle and the bidding starts at 500. This is a good cause to help Colin and a chance to grab a nice itou at the same time.
> 
> If I had the money for it I would help out but I hope someone else can step in.



I hate to be cynical, but I really hope it goes to him and not his ex just trying to clean out some of his stuff. 

Colin if you do get access to the site - Our thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Son, let us know if there is anything we can do. Really sucks for Colin. I miss having him around.


----------



## Dave Martell

I was contacted by a member who is looking for Colin because he received a box of his stuff from Colin's ex and wanted to get it to him. If anyone can help please contact me.

I hope to hear that Colin is OK


----------



## WildBoar

Holy crap  I really hope he is on the road to recovery, but it sounds like it was pretty serious. Colin, we're sending our best wishes out to you!


----------



## kalaeb

Not good at all. I hope for the best.


----------



## tkern

Son, if you continue talking to his brother and figure out some way the rest of us can help lets see what can be done. I know there are some members that live in Florida; I'm going Miami soon for a food thing, maybe there can be some food drop off arranged, depending on where he's living. I'm sure a guy dealing with some crap and injured would enjoy some sausages, bacon, and just good food to liven his spirits.


----------



## Lefty

Yeah, sending my thoughts that way! Colin is a great guy....


----------



## apicius9

Talk about a crappy year for someone, makes mine and even Salty's look much better, relatively. Good luck to Colin, hope all turns out well.

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

If anyone finds out where he is, I'll contribute whatever needed to the care package.


----------



## rahimlee54

That sucks, I hope things start looking up.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ah crap!!


----------



## steeley

Damn sorry to hear that . good to know that he is with family .


----------



## ecchef

DeepCSweede said:


> I hate to be cynical, but I really hope it goes to him and not his ex just trying to clean out some of his stuff.



Good point. Happened to me.


----------



## sachem allison

Here is the latest email from his brother and it is much worse then I thought it would be.

Hello, Son

Thank you i just got a email from Paul Z, I guess I had the wrong Paul when I spoke to you today? I thought you were referring to a man named Paul Long that Colin knows from the leather working forum.. Anyway Paul asked were in Florida Colin is, i told him Orlando. That's were our mom and little sister live. He has not come out of the coma yet but there has been a significant increase in brain activity the past two weeks so we are hopping things will be better soon. I wish I could give all of you more information as to what happened but it's kind of a mystery to us all. He was found outside about a block from we're he was staying by some people after the storm he was oveusley hit in the head by something that caused swelling to his brine but that's all we know.. 
Tell Scott thank you and I'll make sure Colin sees the letter when he wakes up.
Dafydd


----------



## tk59

Damn... I hope he comes out of it okay.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Thats some heavy ****.


----------



## franzb69

i never knew him but i hope he gets better. my prayers will include him.


----------



## chinacats

quantumcloud509 said:


> Thats some heavy ****.



yep,

hoping for the best


----------



## TB_London

Wow, no matter how crappy things get there's always worse. Strangely enough wondered how he was doing earlier in the week so checked his profile and saw his last activity date was two weeks ago so thought he was just being quiet while everything got sorted out.
Cheers for the updates Son, fingers crossed the next one is good news


----------



## playford

fingers crossed for this guy.

Getting it really tough.

You never know your lucky.


----------



## mr drinky

This is crazy. My best to the family during this time, and hoping for the best for Colin.

k.


----------



## l r harner

i had asked dave a few weeks ago since his EX sent me 2 razors i made that he had and a few of the leather sheaths. i was wanting to make sure that he or the proper fam got them back 

i hope he pulls through A OK


----------



## mr drinky

DeepCSweede said:


> I hate to be cynical, but I really hope it goes to him and not his ex just trying to clean out some of his stuff.






ecchef said:


> Good point. Happened to me.



Well, if it starts looking suspicious, we could always buy and not pay until we know who's getting what.

k.


----------



## playford

Does she actually have the ability to sell these items?

Might be worth contacting the seller/ebay.


----------



## EdipisReks

tk59 said:


> Damn... I hope he comes out of it okay.



x2


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

tk59 said:


> Damn... I hope he comes out of it okay.



+3


----------



## Mr.Magnus

my prays is with you Colin


----------



## NO ChoP!

These forums are a weird thing. I may have not met many of you, but through hundreds of posts, each persons essence is revealed... I think we're probably more honest here than in the real world. I bet if many of us met face to face, it'd be like catching up with old friends...there'd be plenty to talk about. Colin is a colorful character, and god willing, he'll be back to entertain us all again soon.


----------



## stereo.pete

God speed on your recovery Colin.


----------



## Lefty

Well said, Chris.


----------



## sachem allison

Alright guys this is the latest and maybe the last for a little while. they are a bit overwhelmed by all this. Without going into too much further detail, I will be editing some of the emails as it is information of a private matter. I hope you all understand. Some things we all know and somethings we shouldn't.

Hello, Son
I will check the forum when I can but I hope you (and everyone there) understands if I don't contribute directly. Getting involved there would be a little overwhelming time wise for me right now. I also don't want to invade Colin's space/ personal life more then I see needed. I logged him off as to not create any confusion and stop the popups, there is no way I'm going to go threw and read any private messages he has there.
To quickly address a few things I read there. First a few weeks ago when I was getting the rest of Colin's things put together Marissa and I came across five or so packages containing items that looked like he intended to mail out so Marissa did so. The one to "Butch" I remember, name stood out. It was labeled "send to Butch" in a box addressed to him. If it was not meant to go to you I'm sorry, if you could just hold on to it till Colin comes back around. 

As for the eBay auctions, from what I found it looks like Colin had a bunch of things already set up to sell on eBay. They were all kind of together and when I got his iPad I found listings already written up. His wife did liquidated all of "there assets", there wasn't much any of us could do about that. But pertaining to the eBay auctions that's all me. I'm doing it threw his account and the money goes into his PayPal account that she does not have assess to.


----------



## Mike Davis

I really hope Colin pulls through, i enjoyed chatting with him. My best to him, from myself and my family.


----------



## l r harner

ok ill hold on to his stuff that was sent to me "butch" if you coudl let the fam know and in the hopes that he gets back on his feet i ll have them


----------



## DeepCSweede

Thanks for taking the reigns with communicating this to us Son.


----------



## Crothcipt

Its good to know about his e-bay account. I tagged him if something else came up for auction, that I could possibly help out that way.


----------



## jmforge

Sorry to hear about Colin's difficulties. Funny how ex- wives always seem to get control of "our assets" I still have no idea why my ex-wife felt that she needed my Waterford whisky set....or some of the dishes for that matter. She doesnt' even cook.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Sad situation.

I hope to hear better news soon.

My best to Colin and his family.


----------



## sachem allison

My concern other than the obvious is that she got his Bill Burke suji . Colin would give his left and right nut up before he got rid of that. That was his most prized possession. I hope nobody sold it or if they will I would pick it up and hold it for him until he got better.


----------



## knyfeknerd

sachem allison said:


> My concern other than the obvious is that she got his Bill Burke suji . Colin would give his left and right nut up before he got rid of that. That was his most prized possession. I hope nobody sold it or if they will I would pick it up and hold it for him until he got better.



I've been thinking about that too. That thing is Colin's "preciousssss". I hope it turns up and wasn't literally or metaphorically washed away by Superstorm Sandy


----------



## sachem allison

Hello, Dafydd
We really appreciate you keeping us informed and totally understand the burden that has been placed on you and your family. I hope you know that the support that is given for Colin is fully extended to your family and you. Anything that the members here can do,we give it our best to do. I think the leather working shop is a good idea. The other Paul from our forum is also a leather worker, as a matter of fact he is one of the best leather workers in the country and had been in talks with Colin about leather working ideas. When he gets better, if he chooses he can tell us what he will or not. That's okay too. On another note because, of what you wrote about his wife liquidating his assets, we have a concern. Colin's pride and joy, something he would rather give his left and right arm away before he sold them was his handmade Bill Burke knives. These were something he dearly loved and whom Bill Made special for Colin. They developed a friendship and respect for each other through the creative process of making these knives. We would like to know if they are safe and to let you know to please not sell them. If money is needed, I and I'm sure some of the members would gladly buy them and hold them for Colin until he gets back on his feet. We would keep them safe. Please let us know if they are safe. The loss of those would really send him spiraling even further down. He needs to know they are safe.
Son


----------



## sachem allison

Hello, Son
By assets I was referring to stocks and things like that. She really doesn't have any further access to any of his belongings. If God forbid he does pass away I will bet she'll contest his will regarding his life insurance. Colin moved out months before any of this happened so all of his possessions have been locked away. Even if that wasn't the case I doubt she would sell any of his knives. Trust me we all know how much Colin loves his knives. He has been into them since he was a kid. I think all he ever got for Christmas and birthday presents were knives, and weapons and things along that line. Our father use to take him to knife shows and stores all the time. I remember on more than one occasion our parents getting calls from school because Colin brought his MacGyver knife to school, where talking like first grade here. It's both funny and helpful that you showed me those knives, and mentioned Mr. Burke. As Colin specifically listed in his will that all knives made by Mr Burke be returned to him to do with as he sees fit. with the exception of a knife called a Suji that is to be given to a Dave (who Marissa knows) to be used as a on going pass around knife. It's funny but very Colin like that he obviously spent more time thinking about who his knives go to then any other possessions that he owns. Paul Z, Do you know where he lives? Maybe Colin could take a trip at some point to see him him and learn some things. Actually I can ask him myself since he has emailed me. One question for you is your first name Sachem, native American?
Hey Son just to put your minds at ease the only things being sold are items he had listed all ready or obviously intended to list. The reason for selling these things is more so to keep up with what Colin was doing before the accident, and to keep up his eBay seller reputation. I got a email from them that they have downgraded his status due to lack of selling. It looks like he has mostly sold leather and knives so I can only assume that he has been trying to build a eBay reputation in this area?


----------



## quantumcloud509

*sigh*


----------



## mr drinky

sachem allison said:


> ...It's both funny and helpful that you showed me those knives, and mentioned Mr. Burke. As Colin specifically listed in his will that all knives made by Mr Burke be returned to him to do with as he sees fit. *with the exception of a knife called a Suji that is to be given to a Dave (who Marissa knows) to be used as a on going pass around knife*. It's funny but very Colin like that he obviously spent more time thinking about who his knives go to then any other possessions that he owns.



That is amazing. I love that knife, but I hope that pass around is decades away, and I am too old to remember the grits of my stones. Get better Colin.

k.


----------



## Lefty

The passaround idea really sums Colin up, doesn't it? Let's hope the next person to use it is Colin, and as Karring wrote, any passaround is decades away.


----------



## Lucretia

Hoping that Colin will take a turn for the better and be back to using that Burke himself.


----------



## Miles

Wow. I'm not even sure what to say except that this is very bad news indeed. I just hope Colin is back with us soon. Like everyone else, I'm in no hurry to see that suji making the rounds.


----------



## Von blewitt

mr drinky said:


> That is amazing. I love that knife, but I hope that pass around is decades away, and I am too old to remember the grits of my stones. Get better Colin.
> 
> k.


+1
Get well soon Colin, we are all pulling for you!
Stay strong


----------



## RobinW

brainsausage said:


> I was just wondering yesterday how he was doing, I saw Butch's donation Knife thread and it got me thinking. I was gonna start a thread at some point to ask if anyone had heard how he was faring. This sucks...



I've been on the road (still am), and i haven't been her much. Sad to hear about Colin an hope he gets better soon.

Either way, can someone send a link to Butches donation thread?

Thanks


----------



## l r harner

thought it was bill thread


----------



## brainsausage

l r harner said:


> thought it was bill thread



$#!+ sorry Butch, I was suffering from the worst case of the flu I've had in about 15 years when I wrote that. Got my Bill's and Butch's crossed...


----------



## Dafydd

Hi guys.. allow me to introduce myself, I'm Dafydd McKaharay. My sister showed this to me. Not surprised I never saw it before, I'm not really a big cooking enthusiast. I'm just catching up on all this and it's alarming that for 3 years someone has been pretending to be me, probably possibly my own brother (with help of a friend.)

I have never sent any emails to any of you. My email is [email protected] or [email protected]. MY home phone number is 610 657 0169. This is my Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/dafydd.mckaharay?ref=tn_tnmn it's private but you can see tagged photos possibly or add me as a friend for validation.

Colin and I were great friends until I left for California and he entered high school. Even afterwards, we kept in touch and visited. Somewhere along the line, probably 10 years ago, it all got wierd. No need to air out our own V.C. Andrews saga here... tbh we don't even know what happened. The short story is Colin has been estranged from our family. He has no contact with us really. A random text or email. He's never met his nephew, never visited, even though we are an hour away. I have absolutely NO CONTACT WITH HIM. You folks know more about him than us.

If somehow you guys were conned by someone... I apologize. If it was my brother who conned you, I'm embarassed. People do crappy crap, I guess... it's just (as the old adage goes) "he was raised better." 

Feel free to contact me via email, phone, facebook if you need validation. To Sachem... definitely contact me as it's so weird we have been involved in some real life Catfish ****.

I'm just a humble working class dad who makes some really weird music in Pennsylvania. No more no less. I will be contacting the forum itself about the fake DAFYDD MCKAHARAY registered on here... as they are probably monitoring all this under that account.

Cheers,
DAF


----------



## Dafydd

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dafydd

Reading this stuff pisses me off to no end. Colin hasn't spoken to his mom in 10 years. My mom, a good Catholic, will probably go to her grave with feelings that she's somehow done something to deserve this. If this is him using our names I really am so disappointed in my brother... and I was pretty upset with him to begin with. If any of you talk to him (or "me"... it seems) let him know he's getting ready to be an uncle again in June. Maybe he can auction off a knife and get little baby Patrick a gift or something.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dafydd said:


> Hi guys.. allow me to introduce myself, I'm Dafydd McKaharay. My sister showed this to me. Not surprised I never saw it before, I'm not really a big cooking enthusiast.


 B.S. My brother has worked in restaurants most of his adult life both front of the house and back of the house


Dafydd said:


> I'm just catching up on all this and it's alarming that for 3 years someone has been pretending to be me,


 I don't know of a 3 year old member with my brothers name here?? But I could be wrong I'll look for him after posting this


Dafydd said:


> probably possibly my own brother (with help of a friend.)
> 
> I have never sent any emails to any of you. My email is [email protected] or [email protected]. MY home phone number is 610 657 0169. This is my Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dafydd.mckaharay?ref=tn_tnmn it's private but you can see tagged photos possibly or add me as a friend for validation.
> 
> Colin and I were great friends until I left for California and he entered high school. Even afterwards, we kept in touch and visited. Somewhere along the line, probably 10 years ago, it all got wierd. No need to air out our own V.C. Andrews saga here... tbh /quote] but that's whats this imposter is trying to do, at least that's how it reads to me ?
> we don't even know what happened. The short story is Colin has been estranged from our family. He has no contact with
> 
> 
> Dafydd said:
> 
> 
> 
> us really. A random text or email. He's never met his nephew, never visited, even though we are an hour away. I have absolutely NO CONTACT WITH HIM. You folks know more about him than us.
> 
> If somehow you guys were conned by someone... I apologize. If it was my brother who conned you, I'm embarassed. People do crappy crap, I guess... it's just (as the old adage goes) "he was raised better."
> 
> Feel free to contact me via email, phone, facebook if you need validation. To Sachem... definitely contact me as it's so weird we have been involved in some real life Catfish ****.
> 
> I'm just a humble working class dad who makes some really weird music in Pennsylvania. No more no less. I will be contacting the forum itself about the fake DAFYDD MCKAHARAY registered on here... as they are probably monitoring all this under that account.
> 
> Cheers,
> DAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever you are here is an open invitation rather then messing with me in the shadows why not confront me in person? That's what brothers do know? You obviously have dug up enough about me and my family to know where I live so I'll even give you odds on this confrontation. Come find me in person don't announce when you're coming bring any group/Gang your one and jump me. I'd rather take a beating then deal with this type of crap. My brother has never in his life had any hesitation or qualms about confronting me about anything, I have the scars to prove it ( note from our younger years). If your information were truly correct you would know that my brother and I were not very close in our younger years.
> 
> So please Mr. Wizard behind the curtain find the courage to confront me (one on one, or face-to-face )so we can settle whatever wrong you might have with me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chef Niloc

And wait I just saw this, who the hell would post a picture of their drivers license online?? And what's with the pop-up ads when you click on the link??


----------



## erikz

Whoever is trying to smear Colin's name on the internet needs to get his or her act together and settle this in private. You have no right (even if you're his actual brother) to do this. Actions like this result in skull fractures.


----------

